

Your ISP is going to spy on you starting July 12.  Tips to protect your privacy. - rasengan
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2012/03/your-isp-is-going-to-spy-on-you-starting-july-12-2012/

======
rasengan
Dear HN Administration,

This was on the frontpage twice, and twice was removed. I was wondering if I
could receive an explanation as to why in order to help promote a better
knowledge/discussion base on HN.

If the post broke some rules that may not have been clearly documented, please
let me know and thou shall not sin again. :)

Thank you in advance and happy belated B-Day to YC, rasengan

~~~
wmf
Let's see. The headline is wrong and alarmist. This is already being discussed
in other threads. And the advice in this article may or may not work. Oh, and
I just realized this article is a thinly-disguised ad, most likely for your
employer.

------
wmf
I'm pretty sure there's no spying here.
[http://www.copyrightinformation.org/sites/default/files/Momo...](http://www.copyrightinformation.org/sites/default/files/Momorandum%20of%20Understanding.pdf)
(sections 4.A and 4.C.)

And some proxies have a habit of not totally obscuring your torrenting, so I'm
not sure the advice in this article will work.

~~~
rasengan
What exactly do you mean that it won't obscure your torrenting? I was under
the impression that ssh SOCKS5 proxies are quite safe with SSL. Basically,
SOCKS5/SOCKS4a will both route DNS through as well. However, you are
definitely right if it is SOCKS4 as that will not put DNS requests through the
proxy. But, in ssh's proxy supports SOCKS5 and is the default in the method
described on the post.

Let me know if you have some detail on something I do not.

Thanks in advance!

------
Cieplak
I'm afraid that anonymous VPN services will receive national security letters,
will be monitored by the government, and operators will get gag orders.

Tip: don't use a VPN with a .com TLD or with US (as of now, UK, Swedish nor
Dutch)-hosted servers.

~~~
baltcode
Exactly. Isn't the VPN provider sort of like the ISP? What if VPNs have the
same privacy policies as the ISPs?

------
jaredonline
Isn't this what the Tor Project is all about? <https://www.torproject.org/>

~~~
wmf
Tor is a pretty slow way to pirate stuff.

------
jey
Where's the proof that this is really happening and isn't just some random
blog that's fear mongering for pageviews?

~~~
nextparadigms
Why are so many people up in arms about this and believe this isn't true? Does
no one actually remember the 6 strike "voluntary" deal they had last year?
It's just coming into effect now.

From last summer:

[http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/2011/07/why-did-
telcos-f...](http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/2011/07/why-did-telcos-flip-
flop-and-support-six-strikes-plan.ars)

[http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Messaging-and-Collaboration/ISPs-
Ag...](http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Messaging-and-Collaboration/ISPs-Agree-to-Six-
Strikes-System-Warning-Users-of-Suspected-Online-Piracy-668389/)

------
romnempire
can someone please explain to me exactly how running your traffic through a
local proxy serves to protect it? I'm very confused.

~~~
rasengan
hi romnempire,

This is not exactly a pure local proxy as per one might imagine, but rather, a
local proxy that tunnels through your ssh connection.

In other words, an "ssh tunnel"

~~~
romnempire
i don't understand how that makes things secure. You are connecting to your
own endsystem using ssh, and then your endsystem, on the server side, must
send out an http/bittorrent/whatever packet to the content distributor over
the same insecure channel your original application would have had to, right?

------
jasonkostempski
What do the ISPs gain from a deal like this?

~~~
greenyoda
Some of the big ISPs are also in the business of producing and/or delivering
copyrighted content. For example, Time Warner, which provides internet service
over their cable TV network, owns many media assets, including HBO. Verizon
provides cable TV over their FIOS (fiber optic) network, so they'd much rather
have you pay to subscribe to programming over their network than download
movies via BitTorrent.

More details on Time Warner's businesses:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Warner>

